

A simple hack SQLite used to stop frivolous support calls - jdoliner
http://i.imgur.com/E4xkdB8.png

======
hydrogen18
There are horror stories of the CentOS & Apache team's being harassed by
people claiming that they 'destroyed their website'. All because their website
host screwed up their hosting and their site was showing a default web page of
some kind.

